# Cleveland Cavaliers 2014 Draft Discussion



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Who should the Cavs take with the 1st overall pick? I think we all understand who they would be looking at: Andrew Wiggins, Joel Embid, and Jabrari Parker.

I could see Embid being somebody they would highly value, and I think in an ideal world where everybody is healthy and develops well, you would think he not only gives you a defensive anchor type but would be a good fit with Anthony Bennett at the 4 going forward. The cons to taking Embid are obvious, though. The back injury at such a young age is undoubtedly concerning. Essentially you have to let your medical team look at him and their judgment is something you have to trust in.

Now, I think Wiggins is the favorite to go 1st overall. From the sense that I think he is the best player in the draft, and he is who I would take if I were the Cavs. It would satisfy me knowing I went with the guy highest on my board, but it is also a bonus that I view him as a high quality fit with Kyrie. This pick very well may be the difference between the Cavs keeping Kyrie and losing him. If you take Embid and he's not able to play heavy minutes due to injury and/or his slightness...why wouldn't Kyrie just leave? Instead, you bring in Wiggins...he's almost 100% going to be a rotation player in that 20-25 minutes role, supposing he's not an outright starter. He isn't a first option offensive player, at least not at this point in his career, but he can still score the basketball. Having another quality option around Kyrie alone should help, but Wiggins looks to be a quality defender. 

I wonder if the Wiggins/Bennett-Canada connection would mean anything to anybody?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

BlakeJesus said:


> Who should the Cavs take with the 1st overall pick? I think we all understand who they would be looking at: Andrew Wiggins, Joel Embid, and Jabrari Parker.
> 
> I could see Embid being somebody they would highly value, and I think in an ideal world where everybody is healthy and develops well, you would think he not only gives you a defensive anchor type but would be a good fit with Anthony Bennett at the 4 going forward. The cons to taking Embid are obvious, though. The back injury at such a young age is undoubtedly concerning. Essentially you have to let your medical team look at him and their judgment is something you have to trust in.
> 
> ...


Seriously doubt Kryie would leave. Although there's a first time for everything, he would be the first player in history to leave after being offered the six year max deal which only the Cavs can offer him.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

BlakeJesus said:


> Who should the Cavs take with the 1st overall pick? I think we all understand who they would be looking at: Andrew Wiggins, Joel Embid, and Jabrari Parker.
> 
> I could see Embid being somebody they would highly value, and I think in an ideal world where everybody is healthy and develops well, you would think he not only gives you a defensive anchor type but would be a good fit with Anthony Bennett at the 4 going forward. The cons to taking Embid are obvious, though. The back injury at such a young age is undoubtedly concerning. Essentially you have to let your medical team look at him and their judgment is something you have to trust in.
> 
> ...


Tristan Thompson is Canadian too.


----------



## linampjfo (Nov 20, 2020)

there's a first time for everything, he would be the first player in history to leave after being offered the six year max deal






192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1 jpg to pdf


----------

